# Trestle maintenance



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 4 year old trestle, I'll try to post a picture in the next day or so, that is in need of restaining. Due to the plantlife around the trestle, the number of tight spots and so forth this looks like its going to be a time consuming tedious job. Has anyone found a method of maintaining their trestlework that won't leave me out there all day staining, sealing and generally making a mess? 

Thank you 
Robert


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Not quite trestles, but I have several small bridges of untreated cedar that have been outside for five years, and they show no signs of decay. So, try cedar next time?


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

You might consider a two-pronged approach. First, cover everything but the trestle with plastic sheeting - to prevent from overheating the plantings, do this on an overcast, cool day or at night. Second, use a pump sprayer filled with whatever stain/sealer you want. There are sprayers specifically designed for use with sealers like Thompson's, etc. 

In the future, you might want to think about building trestles and wooden bridges in sections small enough to be lifted out and either sprayed on the driveway or even dunked in a plastic container of suitable size (a small cattle trough, maybe). 

Brian


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a clear spray on my trestle work each year. It was initially covered with a spray stain which has held up and weathered well.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is 15 years old, made of redwood. I stained it when I made it, have not touched it since. Seems to be fine. If it ain't broke, don't fix it! Jerry


----------

